# When should i get chicks?



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

When should get chicks if I want them to be laying in the spring?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Think 10 months til laying.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

They normally start to lay around 18 weeks of age depending on breed.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ir will also depend on what weather you have. It's wet and cold here in uk so here I would say spring is best time as you need to keep chicks warm until their proper feathers are developed and they can cope with the weather


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

garryowen said:


> When should get chicks if I want them to be laying in the spring?


If you want them laying in the spring, you need to get them now.  You'll need to keep them a warm area, yet give them lots of room to exercise and grow. They'll come back to the heated area if they get to cold.


----------

